# PLASTIC CODING



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you ever wondered about those little numbers with the arrows around them, on the bottom of plastic containers? They're called resin identification codes, and they indicate the type of plastic that an item is made from. These numbers are intended to help consumers know whether and how to recycle various plastic products and packages.


In 1988 the plastics industry, through the Society of the Plastics Industry, Inc., introduced its voluntary resin identification coding system. A growing number of communities were implementing recycling programs in an effort to decrease the volume of waste subject to rising tipping fees at landfills. In some cases, test programs were driven by state-level recycling mandates. 



The code system was developed to meet recyclers' needs while providing manufacturers a consistent, uniform system that could apply nationwide. Because municipal recycling programs traditionally have targeted packaging – primarily bottles and containers – the resin coding system offered a means of identifying the resin content of bottles and containers commonly found in the residential waste stream.
For additional information, check out these websites.


http://www.plasticsinfo.org/s_plasticsinfo/sec_level3_collapsed.asp?CID=702&amp;DID=2830



http://www.americanchemistry.com/s_plastics/bin.asp?CID=1102&amp;DID=4645&amp;DOC=FILE.PDF


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

ADENDUM:


There is a lot of misinformation out there about plastic buckets. Most of the controversy rages over whether a bucket is food grade or not. Most plastic containers, usually on the bottom, will have a number inside a small triangle. All the buckets I have ever seen have a #2. This number doesn't mean that it's food grade as many people suppose. But rather it tells what kind of plastic the bucket is made of. The #2 means it is made from HDPE plastic. Most of these buckets are food grade but there are times when they are not. 


Sometimes the bucket has a dye added to the plastic that is not food grade This alone will prevent the FDA from approving it as food grade. And sometimes the bucket manufacturer uses recycled HDPE. These buckets also are not food grade. And lastly, *when something is put in the bucket that is a nonfood type product such as paint, chemicals, and such things, this also makes them so they are no longer food grade. HDPE plastic is slightly porous and will absorb these chemicals which will gradually leach back into any food you place in the bucket later*. 


So, how do you find buckets that are safe for you to use for the foods you want to pack yourself? If you are going to buy them new, ask the company who is selling them. If you get used buckets, only use buckets you know have already been used to store food and haven't been used for anything else. You can find these at bakeries, ice cream manufacturers and parlors, large restaurants or kitchens, or food processing plants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

ADDENDUM:


I wondered about those neat kitty litter pails for use as fermentation bucketsso I wrote to Scoop Away for their response and asked them specificly, if they knew of any reason why they wopuldn't be useful *as a fermantation bucket*.


Here's what I got back.
************************************************
January 10, 2008




Hillsborough, NC27278
Reference Number: 5229081
Dear Sir,
Thank you for contacting us about Scoop Away Cat Litter - Fresh Scent. We always appreciate hearing from our consumers. 


Since that is not the intended use of the pails we have not tested it to be used in contact with food. Therefore we can not recommend the pails for use other than to store litter. Please contact us if you have any additional questions.



Again, thank you for contacting us. 



Sincerely, 











Cassandra Thomason 
Consumer Response Representative 





Consumer Services 



If you have additional questions or comments, please click here to respond to this email.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

Darned- Handyman. That would have been great for Waldo to use in his "Cat's Meow Winery".


----------



## Tomy (Jan 11, 2008)

I watched a program on recycleing plastic and other materials and if I remember correctly a lot of recycled plastic is used in making new plastic products. My plastic pail for primary ferminter has the code on the bottom HDPE #2 here is some of the recycled materials used in the production that give me cause to be a bit conserned. Recycleing bins, motor oil, antifreeze pigmented bottles, ect. I remember when microwaves were all the rage and every one used them, but now they are saying they are not so good to prepair food in. So time will tell about these recycled plastic products so called food grade we use. Just my dos Pesos Tomy


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Tomy:


Contrary to your belief there pardner, some of what you say is correct and some not so correct (a nice way of saying wrong



).


First off, without going into vast and wonderous detail as I so love to do, HDPE #2plastic has a chemical composition resin thatwill not leak or disintegrate when in contact with reasonableheat or cold.
It is in fact, used to make the containers that you buy such things as milk, water, juice, etc. as well as oil, cat litter and anti-freeze.


The issue here comes after you empty the original material from the HDPE #2 container and put somthing else into it.


All plastics are to some extent, porus. That's why they discolor with diferent types of materials youputin them (like wine).
Ergo. If you put anti-freeze into an HDPE #2 bottle and then empty and wash it, some trace residue of that anti-freeze will still be there, locked into the plastic.
Then when you add somthing else to it (like fermenting wine), that new material will bond with the original material and pull (leech) it back out of the plastic and into your new material.


On the other hand. *FOOD GRADE COONTAINERS* simply means that the plastic is a first run, non-recycled or recycled with other dependable plastics and is certified to be safe to store food in.


So.


If it don't say FOOD GRADE, andit didn't have food in it when you bought it, you're taking a chance that what everwas in it when you got it, is now in what ever you're putting into it now.


----------



## Tomy (Jan 11, 2008)

I talked to John at Sailor Plastics Adrian MN, a manufacture of UN certified food grade plastic products, and he said without exception that some UN certified food grade plastic products are made with recycled plastics. The certification is made by the United Nations. Tomy *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

Let's not get too riled over this guys. We keep a civil atmosphere here. Let's talk wine, not who's right or wrong.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 11, 2008)

There is an article in the current Readers Digest concerning plastic bottles used for beverages. It makes you want to drink wine instead of bottled water


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL
Ok. First off, Tomy. Both You and your friend areabsolutly right!
As I said, Food Grade Plastic can be recycled plastic.


What I didn't specify though, was that recycled plastic used in Food Grade Containers is made from recycled plastics that have a known background and "clean"chemical composition.
The recycled plastics used in the recycling process for food grade containers didn't ever come in contact with anti-freeze. Nor were they mixed with plastics withquestionably dangerousresin compounds.
FGQ plastics are more highly scrutinized than most otherplastics by the FDA (Food and Drug Administration).
Today. It's fairly safe to assume that if it's marked FGQ, then it's safe to work food in.



Good call Tomy. More people need to be concerned about these issues.


Hanna: 
A good point. The bottled beverage industry went unchecked for some time based on the basicassumption that thewater was safe and purified.
No one thought to check the plastic. Go figure.
Too bad that the people that are in charge of that, arn't thought of with as much concern as the paramedics that bagged the boy who later was found alive by the coroner.
ThatEMT lost his job.


Bottom line here folks is this.
Plastic is a reliable material for long term storage of food items.
Always has been, always will be.
It's also a reliable material for long term storage of non-food items.
Just like the water you drink, plastic can poison you based on it's previous use and or chemicle composition.
Please be aware that you simply can't use just any plasticcontainer to store somthing in thatyou or your family plan to consume. That can be down right dangerous.


Choose your plastics by their original content and or official designation and you can rest assured of your continued good health.


----------



## Tomy (Jan 12, 2008)

I wasn't riled up at all appleman I did a little diging &amp; research on the topic, as weall like to be informed consoumers because we deal with plastic every day. I ment my post to be informative, and I'm sure handyman did not take offence to my post, and we all now know a bit more about plastic than we did before, and this is a good thing. Tomy


----------



## joeswine (Jan 14, 2008)

I prefer using glass all the time from primary to finish,cleaned and sanatized,right to the bottle,therefore no question


----------



## lipsh*tz (Feb 25, 2008)

I have never been a fan of using plastic. Some of the reasons have already been posted.


Even though this is my first time making wine, I used my demijohns of 54 litresfor a primary fermentor. I expect those to last me forever as long as I take care of them. 


Eventually plastic buckets will have to be replaced--every scratch, nick, cut, etc... compromises the bucket. Especially if you don't clean it immediately. 


It'sa personal preference so use what you like best.


----------

